# Cannot find server or DNS Error



## MKRailroader (Sep 1, 2003)

The page cannot be displayed 
The page you are looking for is currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing technical difficulties, or you may need to adjust your browser settings. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following:

Click the Refresh button, or try again later.

If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly.

To check your connection settings, click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. On the Connections tab, click Settings. The settings should match those provided by your local area network (LAN) administrator or Internet service provider (ISP). 
If your Network Administrator has enabled it, Microsoft Windows can examine your network and automatically discover network connection settings.
If you would like Windows to try and discover them, 
click Detect Network Settings 
Some sites require 128-bit connection security. Click the Help menu and then click About Internet Explorer to determine what strength security you have installed. 
If you are trying to reach a secure site, make sure your Security settings can support it. Click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. On the Advanced tab, scroll to the Security section and check settings for SSL 2.0, SSL 3.0, TLS 1.0, PCT 1.0. 
Click the Back button to try another link. 

Cannot find server or DNS Error
Internet Explorer 

No matter what I do I keep getting this message when I try to use IE. I can get on line (aol)but can not download from msn messenger or send files.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome, what version IE are you using? Can you go to sites via AOL?


----------



## horrorofdeb (Oct 16, 2002)

For a week now I've been having problems.Will be on the internet for about 30 mintues and then it starts going cannot find server or dns.I don't know what to do,computer has been helping me,but still geting on my nerves!!!!Can anyone please help me????   :down:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by horrorofdeb:_
> *For a week now I've been having problems.Will be on the internet for about 30 mintues and then it starts going cannot find server or dns.I don't know what to do,computer has been helping me,but still geting on my nerves!!!!Can anyone please help me????   :down: *


How do you connect? Dial-up? Cable?


----------



## horrorofdeb (Oct 16, 2002)

dial-up


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you have the ability to connect a telephone to the modem? If so, when this happens, pick up the telephone.....what do you hear?


----------



## horrorofdeb (Oct 16, 2002)

yes,its making a awful noise


----------



## horrorofdeb (Oct 16, 2002)

oops i made a mistake,it makes no noise,cause i have a caller id hooked up


----------



## horrorofdeb (Oct 16, 2002)

forget that last reply,it make load noise


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You have caller id? Do you have call waiting too?


----------



## horrorofdeb (Oct 16, 2002)

yes


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you have it disabled before you dial out to connect the internet? If not, that is what is knocking you offline, so to speak.


----------



## horrorofdeb (Oct 16, 2002)

no,and that never did happen before


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just for fun, go into the control panel, in the dial out settings for the modem, check the box to disable call waiting. Then try to see if the same thing happens.


----------



## MKRailroader (Sep 1, 2003)

The version of IE is 6.0 and yes I can get to sites with aol


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok MK, it has to be some settings in IE then. Where do you have the security level set?


----------



## MKRailroader (Sep 1, 2003)

medium


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/Q175/7/22.ASP&NoWebContent=1

This refers up to IE 5, but it may apply to you too with AOL.


----------

